# i know shes not perfect but what do you think? ** New pics**



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i want to hear what you guys think ... i will try and get some really new pics this weekend at our first show 

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f362/norcaligirl83/?action=view&current=11-185.jpg

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f362/norcaligirl83/?action=view&current=Picture001.jpg

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f362/norcaligirl83/?action=view&current=Picture003.jpg

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f362/norcaligirl83/?action=view&current=11-187.jpg

she has put on a little height and weight too ...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i find it hard to critique because she's not squared up, and the shots are taken from angles.

She looks like a really sweet horse though


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I can't really give you any confo critique, but in the first pic she looks a little bit uphill. 
Do you have any pics of her standing squared?  

She is really pretty, though!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's hard to say anything from the pics.  Looks like she has thinner neck, but that may be just the pic angle. She's very cute, I like her.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah this weekend i am going to take some more pics ... her feet were really long when i got her and these pics show that ... but come back next week and there will be some better and more pics 

thanks!

P.S. she is really sweet .. the first horse at the barn to great you and always wanting love ... haha, you'd never think she came off the track :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually lots of ottb are really sweet. May be because they can feel the difference in care when being "on track" and just in "normal" home.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh cool ... i have always met ones that are CRAZY! haha, but what you said totally makes sense!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

I love her face...
I have worked with thoroughbreds... I helped Mr. Bailey break a little blue roan and I could ride him anywhere...then he sent him off to the track and when he came back he was totally different...and spooky 
but now...
he is getting back to the same old booger


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She's cow-hocked and I can't tell but she seems uphill. But I could be wrong because she's not squared up.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh I think she's cute! I love the blaze


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yep her toes are pointed out a little and i think that is from being off the track ... they are slowly getting better tho 

M2G, thanks ... i love her blaze too! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How long have you had her?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i bought myself a birthday present in Oct. (aka her  ) and haven't been riding too much(3-4 days a week at most) just cause i want to work on bonding, ground manners and all that good stuff ... for the most part she is amazing! We have our first schooling show this weekend and i want to start over some polls and see if jumping will be in her future ... exciting stuff!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

karley.hall said:


> i bought myself a birthday present in Oct. (aka her  ) and haven't been riding too much(3-4 days a week at most) just cause i want to work on bonding, ground manners and all that good stuff ... for the most part she is amazing! We have our first schooling show this weekend and i want to start over some polls and see if jumping will be in her future ... exciting stuff!


Good luck in your show!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for you for taking it slow. And you are right about the relationship thing, you have to have it to make good progress


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so here are some pics ... she was really good actually and i know i have splint boots on and shouldn't BUT i wanted to be safe and wasn't in it for ribbons just ring time for her, there are some fun ones and some serious ones and one of the bf and i for good measures cause he was a good sport and was there all day with me ... enjoy


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, very nice pics!  You & your bf are adorable btw!
She is such a pretty horse!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are allowed to have boots in your classes?? I wish they would here, even in schooling shows you arent allowed to have bell boots or any type of leg wear.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

no we aren't allowed to have boots ... i just wanted ring time for my mare since she is only 4 and wasn't there for placing/ribbons(it was her first show) ... sooooo i thought it was better safe then sorry (cause she does act 4 sometimes and i didn't want her to do anything stupid) ... she was really good though and next time i think we will be ok without them


----------

